# PVC Bale ring



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Time will tell. I bit the bullet and bought two today. My highlanders are hard on cheap metal horse ring I have been using. And I am tired of fixing it. Only 1 fit in the pickup so I will get the second another day. Here is first pic. About 2 degrees out. Before these guys beat the bejesus out of it. I will report back how it holds up.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

How heavy or thick is the material...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> How heavy or thick is the material...


When I pick the second one up I will measure.

Overall fairly light. I had help loading it into truck because of awkwardness, not weight. Maybe 65#? Hard to guess because of awkwardness of total weight.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://centurylivestockfeeders.com/products.html

Watch that video. Shows how thick the PVC is


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Neighbors up the road have one and it's held up for five years so far. If it weren't for the pile of hay around the outside of it one would think it was new.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought one of these about a month ago for $318 for my horses.

They are light, two of us loaded it on my trailer with one hand. The pipe wall looks about 3/8" thick on the uprights.

So far, so good. Like you, Moose, I got tired of the metal feeders lasting maybe two years.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I've had some for a long time. Be the last one you will ever buy unless you burn it!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It sounds like that is the way to go. If I still had stock, I would definitely try them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> I've had some for a long time. Be the last one you will ever buy unless you burn it!!


Not saying you will, but if you do.....do not be anywhere around it while it is burning, deadly stuff.....


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Neighbors has had his for six years now and still going strong. I looked at them the other day when I was at his place and could not see any signs of damage.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Neighbors up the road have one and it's held up for five years so far. If it weren't for the pile of hay around the outside of it one would think it was new.


Same with my neighbor.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

My highlands destroyed my century plastic feeder in less than a year. Ill find some pics of how they did it. In the summer it gets soft in the heat with the sun beating down on the black pipe. The cattle jump up over the top ring, kinking the pipe. In cold weather it then breaks there at tge kink.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

atgreene said:


> My highlands destroyed my century plastic feeder in less than a year. Ill find some pics of how they did it. In the summer it gets soft in the heat with the sun beating down on the black pipe. The cattle jump up over the top ring, kinking the pipe. In cold weather it then breaks there at tge kink.


Why don't you put it up in the summer to prevent that from occurring?

Regards, Mike


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

First off, they said it was indestructible. 
Second, had I known they'd destroy it I would have not used it, hell, I never would have bought it in tbe first place. Even in the winter they jump over the top rail and kink it. I dont think it would have mattered, but summer heat sped up the destruction.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Was it the 46" cattle model?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

atgreene said:


> Even in the winter they jump over the top rail and kink it. I dont think it would have mattered, but summer heat sped up the destruction.


I see....I am surprised that Highlanders can jump over the 46" feeders.....that is good to know for others as I see they also offer a 56" high feeder.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 2 of them, bought em 3 years ago. I bought the "bar kits" this year as I have trouble with calves climbing through the big opening. Essentially they tale the round rings and cut them into like 30" pieces, bolt 2 of them in between each upright and stiffens the heck out of it and prevents calves from crawling in. Think they were $40/set


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Pic on my way with a bale


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm surprised you guys can get away with bale rings. Used to use them and the cows always managed to push them around. Quit using them close to 20 years ago. Best friend uses bale feeders from Common Sense Mfg, I still hate bale feeders. I suppose Scottys don't get as ornery as some of the larger breeds so it'd be great for them.

http://commonsensemfg.com


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Here's a few pics.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy crap! I guess I would have stopped using them as well. I mostly run Herefords but have had some angus bulls that I've fed through the winter and have had no problems. That stinks for you


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I'm surprised you guys can get away with bale rings. Used to use them and the cows always managed to push them around. Quit using them close to 20 years ago. Best friend uses bale feeders from Common Sense Mfg, I still hate bale feeders. I suppose Scottys don't get as ornery as some of the larger breeds so it'd be great for them.
> 
> http://commonsensemfg.com


Those are some heavy feeders. I don't think atgreenes highlanders could tear those up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://commonsensemfg.com/sites/default/files/double-balefeeder.png

That's a good looking feeder. Guessing a few bucks to get one of them. Nice and stout though.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I hate bale feeders for the amount of waste there is, the fact that having a bale ring in a yard with a few young bulls is just an invitation to get one rolled into hot wire is just icing on the cake. If I could afford to throw hay on the ground, I couldn't afford it!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> http://commonsensemfg.com/sites/default/files/double-balefeeder.png
> That's a good looking feeder. Guessing a few bucks to get one of them. Nice and stout though.


The company sells their "factory seconds" at the Ceylon sale every spring, last ones buddy bought were $480 I think?


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

The freight to get it here to the northeast is ridiculous. I looked at Gobob and a few others, freight is as much or more than the feeder.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

commonsense makes good products. We use their feedbunks for the calves and heifers. Love their bunks and how tough they are. I've accidently run into one with a tractor dual while bedding pens and it just lifted the other end of the bunk off the ground with no damage to the end I hit. Never used their bale feeders but I'm sure they're built just as well.

Sturdy also makes a heavy duty bale feeder. Seems very well built also. Dad did have to weld one for a neighbor after the neighbor let it freeze in and then grabbed it with with skid steer to move it and broke some of the pipes. Dad couldn't believe he'd broke it but that neighbor could wreck an anvil.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm. I get the feeling that these were never tested in the cold. Mine are quite noticably out of shape. Possibly I received defective pvc? I will be following up. Still ok now, but they do not look like the day I bought them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Hmmm. I get the feeling that these were never tested in the cold. Mine are quite noticably out of shape. Possibly I received defective pvc? I will be following up. Still ok now, but they do not look like the day I bought them.


Maybe when it warms and the sun shines upon them they will regain their original figure?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Maybe when it warms and the sun shines upon them they will regain their original figure?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Possibly. They are not bad yet, but for the price and promise they do not look right.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Possibly. They are not bad yet, but for the price and promise they do not look right.


Take some pics and attach to a email and ask them what's the deal?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good plan.


----------

